# New orchestral track "Excess Fifth" Metropolis Ark 1 and VSL stuff



## Maxfabian (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi, 

I have been working on a new track lately. I would appreciate some thoughts on how you guys think that I can improve my skills of handling virtual instruments. My aim is to make it sound as realistic as possible and of course the main goal is to make interesting and enjoyable music. Please let me know what you think.

Cheers


----------



## calebfaith (Apr 1, 2017)

Nice track  The one thing which I thought did not sound realistic was the drums. Something about them did not sit right


----------



## Maxfabian (Apr 1, 2017)

calebfaith said:


> Nice track  The one thing which I thought did not sound realistic was the drums. Something about them did not sit right


Thanks for listening Calebfaith


----------



## ctsai89 (Apr 1, 2017)

very nice, very modern sounding


----------



## Maxfabian (Apr 1, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> very nice, very modern sounding


Glad you liked it ctsai89 and thanks for listening


----------



## ag75 (Apr 1, 2017)

I love the progression at 7 sec. Very cool.


----------



## byzantium (Apr 1, 2017)

Nice job. I think you have more than enough skill at handling virtual instruments, and the sound is great and well balanced. Interesting harmonic changes at the beginning and throughout. Just trying to think what might improve it - it is already very good - perhaps a few more of those interesting harmonic changes (?) perhaps more up and down dynamics, e.g. perhaps a break and a return, perhaps reduce the predictability of the 4/4 a little. Also it is a little like two pieces, the first creating some kind of mystery perhaps, but then it sort of abandons that and goes into a sort of 'epic' choir piece towards the end. (There is a very nice transition in to the drums though). I think I would consider maybe not having the choir in there (?) (can be a bit over-used) and maybe try to link / unify the first half with the second half to create a more single-themed piece combining / merging ideas from the first half and the second half. Easier said than done from comfort of my armchair! Just some wandering thoughts... may or may not be of benefit - take or leave as you wish. And of course this is all assuming this is in the context of this being a single piece intended to be heard on its own. If it were accompanying visuals/images then things could be quite different. I like the sort of classical feel to the instrumentation and notes/lines (e.g. in the woodwinds (great to hear those in a piece like this) and in the horns), while it also has a modern vibe too. What drums are they actually? I quite like them. Sorry just I just noticed the title - I guess they are MArk1. Which are the VSL instruments? If they are the woodwinds you've done a stellar job of sitting them in the mix.


----------



## Maxfabian (Apr 1, 2017)

byzantium said:


> Nice job. I think you have more than enough skill at handling virtual instruments, and the sound is great and well balanced. Interesting harmonic changes at the beginning and throughout. Just trying to think what might improve it - it is already very good - perhaps a few more of those interesting harmonic changes (?) perhaps more up and down dynamics, e.g. perhaps a break and a return, perhaps reduce the predictability of the 4/4 a little. Also it is a little like two pieces, the first creating some kind of mystery perhaps, but then it sort of abandons that and goes into a sort of 'epic' choir piece towards the end. (There is a very nice transition in to the drums though). I think I would consider maybe not having the choir in there (?) (can be a bit over-used) and maybe try to link / unify the first half with the second half to create a more single-themed piece combining / merging ideas from the first half and the second half. Easier said than done from comfort of my armchair! Just some wandering thoughts... may or may not be of benefit - take or leave as you wish. And of course this is all assuming this is in the context of this being a single piece intended to be heard on its own. If it were accompanying visuals/images then things could be quite different. I like the sort of classical feel to the instrumentation and notes/lines (e.g. in the woodwinds (great to hear those in a piece like this) and in the horns), while it also has a modern vibe too. What drums are they actually? I quite like them. Sorry just I just noticed the title - I guess they are MArk1. Which are the VSL instruments? If they are the woodwinds you've done a stellar job of sitting them in the mix.


Thanks for listening and so many good ideas how to improv the track! Very kind of you. I absolutely agree that the track is a little schizophrenic. That is what i struggle with most of the time. To hold on to one ide instead of running to the next. As you mentioned, the drums are from Metropolis Ark 1 and the winds are from VSL. I am happy you liked the track and its a bit job to get VSL stuff to sit in the mix but I am glad to hear you think i did a good job. 

Cheers mate


----------



## byzantium (Apr 1, 2017)

Cheers. Ah I wouldn't say schizophrenic! (Just borrowing what Mike Verta says all the time, stick with the first idea and try to develop that before moving on to the next). Yes great job on the VSL woodwinds, how did you do it?! - did you just put them through like a Hall reverb, when I try that I get them reverb-y but they still don't sit back far enough or something, I've played around with early reflections etc, but still can't get them to sound like you have them.


----------



## Arturas Saskinas (Apr 1, 2017)

If you want to sound realistic, my opinion - make dynamic your self and don't use compressor at all. Nice track


----------



## Maxfabian (Apr 2, 2017)

byzantium said:


> Cheers. Ah I wouldn't say schizophrenic! (Just borrowing what Mike Verta says all the time, stick with the first idea and try to develop that before moving on to the next). Yes great job on the VSL woodwinds, how did you do it?! - did you just put them through like a Hall reverb, when I try that I get them reverb-y but they still don't sit back far enough or something, I've played around with early reflections etc, but still can't get them to sound like you have them.


I absolutely agree with you and Mike V, but it is a real challenge. But who said it was going to be easy to write good music? Haha.. just keep on practice.. About the woodwinds i didn't do to much actually. I didn't used the VSL reverb at all in this track I only used the Lexicon reverb. I used two instances one for the room and one for the hall. And then some EQ. Thats all.


----------



## Maxfabian (Apr 2, 2017)

Arturas Saskinas said:


> If you want to sound realistic, my opinion - make dynamic your self and don't use compressor at all. Nice track


yeah, I have hurd that before and you are probably right about that. But if i don't use compression the music tend to sound so thin. But I guess it does sound more realistic without compression. Thanks for listening anyway and I will have that in mind for my coming compositions


----------



## byzantium (Apr 2, 2017)

Jeepers I wouldn't put me and Mike V in the same sentence, I'm just a beginner . Yes it is not easy at all to make good music, but you are doing a fine job, keep going! If it was easy, we'd all be doing it! 

To me your piece is a little different / more unique in a good way from others in this style (and this could be just a personal preference) because of the interesting harmonic structure and the blended modern/classical sound, so if that appeals to you, I would say keep exploring in the direction you might be going, to make something that is a little different/unique to you. 



Maxfabian said:


> I absolutely agree with you and Mike V, but it is a real challenge. But who said it was going to be easy to write good music? Haha.. just keep on practice.. About the woodwinds i didn't do to much actually. I didn't used the VSL reverb at all in this track I only used the Lexicon reverb. I used two instances one for the room and one for the hall. And then some EQ. Thats all.



.


----------



## Maxfabian (Apr 2, 2017)

byzantium said:


> Jeepers I wouldn't put me and Mike V in the same sentence, I'm just a beginner .


Haha, you are to humble! 


byzantium said:


> To me your piece is a little different / more unique in a good way from others in this style (and this could be just a personal preference) because of the interesting harmonic structure and the blended modern/classical sound, so if that appeals to you, I would say keep exploring in the direction you might be going, to make something that is a little different/unique to you.


Thank you so much for such nice words! That is a big compliment and yes I will definitely keep exploring the music 
Cheers!


----------



## desert (Apr 2, 2017)

I like the reverb used in this great track!

I don't like the compressor, it's muffling the sound too much and causing distortion


----------



## artomatic (Apr 2, 2017)

Great job! In general, compression isn't bad but I think you over compressed this great piece - so I agree with a couple of folks here. Looking forward to hearing more from you!


----------



## Maxfabian (Apr 3, 2017)

desert said:


> I don't like the compressor, it's muffling the sound too much and causing distortion


Thanks for listening, I hear you and i can partially agree. cheers


----------



## Maxfabian (Apr 3, 2017)

artomatic said:


> Great job! In general, compression isn't bad but I think you over compressed this great piece - so I agree with a couple of folks here. Looking forward to hearing more from you!


Thanks for listening! I hear what you guys say and I guess it is a little bit over compressed. I will have that in mind 
Cheers!


----------



## Maxfabian (May 23, 2017)

ag75 said:


> I love the progression at 7 sec. Very cool.


Thanks ag75! Glad u liked it Cheers


----------



## novaburst (May 24, 2017)

Maxfabian said:


> My aim is to make it sound as realistic as possible and of course the main goal is to make interesting and enjoyable music



All I can say is keep on with it really enjoyed, it sounds very real to me but would say the vibe you have is great, and weather it sounds real or not the vibe is what will carry the piece and have listeners just enjoy good music.

great stuff


----------



## Maxfabian (May 25, 2017)

novaburst said:


> All I can say is keep on with it really enjoyed, it sounds very real to me but would say the vibe you have is great, and weather it sounds real or not the vibe is what will carry the piece and have listeners just enjoy good music.
> 
> great stuff


Thanks so much for the kind words Novaburst!! I appreciate it a lot and are happy to hear that you enjoyed my music 

Cheers


----------

